# Video, for sure fight or is he a willing opponent?



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, hated taking this video, wanted to run out and yell at her, but I needed the video to ask this.
Is he playing with her or for sure just trying to run her off? 
I wish he had horns right now, so he could of really whacked her.
I'm in the process of removing the welded wire fencing to only have the hot wire up, but I don't know if the electric collar will work or not even then. Our roofing is all metal, too. Yup, dog playdates aren't enough for her. I need to shock her out of play like this, but she won't play with them when I'm out there...ugh!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBsxxTG43jU


----------



## greenbean (Feb 13, 2013)

It says it's private.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2013)

Same for me


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

Try now.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 13, 2013)

Dog is playing for sure. And would be getting the snot shocked out of her for sure too. The ram doesn't seem too mad. More like trying to get the dog to buzz off. The type of interaction I see between an older ram and younger pesky lambs. Not behavior that can continue on the dog's part though.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2013)

I do not think the ram is playing at all... I do think the dog is...she acts like alot of "playful" herding dogs...what is she mixed with?
Also is she in heat...she kind of acts like a lot of immature females in heat.


----------



## Symphony (Feb 13, 2013)

I was more worried for the Dog.  That ram needs a friend to head butt with.


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Dog is playing for sure. And would be getting the snot shocked out of her for sure too. The ram doesn't seem too mad. More like trying to get the dog to buzz off. The type of interaction I see between an older ram and younger pesky lambs. Not behavior that can continue on the dog's part though.


Thanks, going to figure something out, maybe keep her in the house-dog yard for a few days.


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I do not think the ram is playing at all... I do think the dog is...she acts like alot of "playful" herding dogs...what is she mixed with?
> Also is she in heat...she kind of acts like a lot of immature females in heat.


That's how dogs play, she plays the same with me and the house dogs. No idea if she is in heat, she didn't just suddenly start playing 'differently'. So, either way, I don't understand how an inheat and a non inheat dog play and why it would be different.


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

Symphony said:
			
		

> I was more worried for the Dog.  That ram needs a friend to head butt with.


He has his flock, they are down the hill behind him to the left, not in the video. He always steps between her and them, he is the head ram, it's his job. He has no horns and hasn't really done any goat type head butting, he doesn't run fast nor very far.


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, could this be stressing out the ram too much? 
He has no holes nor cuts, just some missing wool from where she paws and nibbles on him. 
It's raining today, so the house dogs are hiding, they won't have anything to do with playing when it's wet out. I didn't want to let her into the yard and have the house dogs attack her for trying to play with them when all they want to do is sleep until it's dry outside again...


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think the dog is having a great time.... If she wasn't, she would have just left.  That kind of "play" has got to stressful for the ram.  And honestly, just in MY opinion a ram shouldn't feel like he has to protect his flock from the flock guardian. Even if you have to hide somewhere, I'd get to where you can actually use that shock collar for the purpose it was intended.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok with the info the the flock is down the hill.... I'd separate them.  He's probably not freak out levels of stressed but he's "on duty". What he's trying to do is talk "sheep" to the dog to say "chill out and go away". The dog how ever takes shoulder pushes and light wrestling type moves as "dog speak" for playing.  Dog needs to know that the sheep is off limits before he gets actually angry and breaks a leg or a rib on her.  


She's just playing. She's not trying to hurt him. But she doesn't speak sheep and doesn't understand that it's not entirely welcome. So far, I'd bet no actual damage done. But I'd nip it in the bud.  And if you go out yelling at her and waving arms to stop, etc.. it adds to the excitement level.  Short, sharp NO and nick her with the collar.  Every time she goes near the ram.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 13, 2013)

You might also try things like Kongs or a kong on a string like a tether ball. Give her something else to play with.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if thats her normal play then it is 

Often female dogs in heat will play more aggressively, often even trying to "mount" another animal..it could be a dog a goat a sheep etc.
the video was a little blocked by a rail, so hard to see but at one point she stood..the standing looked very much like a "heat " stance. She also rolled and exposed herself..also a typical display of behavior when a dog is in heat. Of course dogs can and often do display these behaviors at any given time, but often pronounced during heat.  I have 30 years experience in canine behavior and training so yes there are differences in play quite often when a bitch goes into heat.

Not trying to offend you at all... you know your dogs normal behaviors, where I am watching a 3 minute clip so there are questions that I would ask by observation.  You asked for people opinions and thoughts on the clip. This is stressing out your ram, clearly. Your pup is not picking up on this. 

When you ask for opinions and thoughts from others and they answer you seem to refute any thing ever offer to you. Please understand people here do care about helping each other, not to put another down or argue.

I also agree with you in that these are not "good" things for her to do.


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Ok with the info the the flock is down the hill.... I'd separate them.  He's probably not freak out levels of stressed but he's "on duty". What he's trying to do is talk "sheep" to the dog to say "chill out and go away". The dog how ever takes shoulder pushes and light wrestling type moves as "dog speak" for playing.  Dog needs to know that the sheep is off limits before he gets actually angry and breaks a leg or a rib on her.
> 
> 
> She's just playing. She's not trying to hurt him. But she doesn't speak sheep and doesn't understand that it's not entirely welcome. So far, I'd bet no actual damage done. But I'd nip it in the bud.  And if you go out yelling at her and waving arms to stop, etc.. it adds to the excitement level.  Short, sharp NO and nick her with the collar.  Every time she goes near the ram.


I agree, except with the speaking or letting the dog know it was ME who shocked her. With a shock collar, nothing but the bad behavior should be known to the dog. That's how you end up with a dog who does one thing for any kind of shock. I don't wave or anything, she can't see me from how far I am.


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> You might also try things like Kongs or a kong on a string like a tether ball. Give her something else to play with.


She is not a toy playing type of dog, she ignores everything unless she can eat it. Only have one dog who likes toys, others could care less unless it's wrapped in bacon...


----------



## secuono (Feb 13, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not see how I could possibly be "arguing" when all I am doing is answering questions and giving more info. 







Tomorrow will be 53F and sunny, will leave her with the house dogs. Friday it might rain, so I'll try and spend as much time outside hiding in the barn or sitting on the fence with the remote in hand.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Rams I've been around don't play. That ram looks really mad. You really need to get that dog to calm down. The ram does not like it at all. It is only a matter of time before the ram takes a hard hit and causes serious injury to your dog.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 14, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, you have to go by what works best with the dog. Some need a sharp verbal correction with the collar and others you have to hide in the bushes and just zot them from afar.  A friend's dog you just now need to hold up any black cell phone and say "Bob, NO!!" and he's on best behavior.  Others learn collar on/collar off. And some even "like" the shock.  Dogs are almost as strange as goats.


----------



## secuono (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha, if I had goats, things would be too hectic around here. 

She was in with the other dogs all morning until about an hour ago, other dogs got sick of her, so I put her back out. She's sleeping now. Got a new mom rabbit who is iffy with her kits, so been checking on her often, if I see her annoying the ram, I'll go out there with the collar and hide out.


----------

